# New here, need help with the PAIN!



## Guest (Nov 9, 1999)

Hello,This is my first time posting, although i've been reading this board for many months now. I was hesitant at first because I hadn't been diagnosed yet. I started out having all the symptoms of carpal tunnel syndrome. It became a worker comp issue and I stayed home while i had a myriad of tests,meds and physical therapy. Nothing seemed to help, finally my doctor said it could be the "wastebasket diagnosis"(I was so glad to hear something I didn't realize this was a very negative way to speak of it)fibromyalgia and recomended I see a rheumatologist. It was then that i was diagnosed. I realized also that I had probably suffered from it for a very long time just alot more mild(I thought it was normal to feel lousy so often, I always had some excuse)but with an increasing amount of stress in my job and in my personal life the symptons were exacerbated. Now I am in the worst pain of my life, have sleep problems, IBS symptons,etc. The doctors have sent me back to work saying that I am not disabled and should be able to work.(I doubt they would say that if it were them in this much pain)I've been on Elavil,and Zoloft(both caused nausea,dizziness and tremors)and am now taking Serzone which also makes me sick but they say it will get better. I try to exercise, but it is difficult. I try my best at work but I know I am falling far below what I used to be capable of. I asked my doctor for something to help manage the pain during the day and he told me Morphine might help but he wouldn't prescribe it. I thought he was joking at first(there has to be something else I thought)then he said just experiment at home with Tylenol,or aspirin. If that worked I wouldn't be in his office asking for help! As I'm sure all of you already know this all has been incredibly emotionally trying and between the pain and depression I just don't know how to handle it. I used to be very energetic and active I can't believe the change. So now that I 've unloaded my story, I guess what I've really came here for is some support and advice. I have read many other posts and know how helpful all of you can be. Please if anyone has some suggestions on what I could try for the pain...I'm open to anything.Thanks for listening


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi mee too; Welcome (are you any relation to mee poo too?) Just kidding. We call her MP2. That means we will have to call you MT- nope that doesn't sound good.







LOL. We'll stick to mee too. It's 2 syllables and I like two syllables."Wastebasket case" Oh, I have heard that one before. I used to like that doctor too. It makes you want to take them and shake them! Someday they'll come around. If you've read some of my postings; you know I'm not much for pain meds. I take Benadryl to help me sleep, and do slow stretches immediately upon getting out of bed. I know what you mean about once being so active, and now being reduced to working at about half speed. I hate it. It makes me look lazy. The IBS has been the worst for me. Sorry I'm not much help for the pain info, but nice to have you on board. ------------------[This message has been edited by moldie (edited 11-08-1999).]


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 1999)

Hey, Mee Too, welcome to the board and boy, do we understand what you are going through. You didn't mention any vitamin regimen. Do you take any? I take a good multi vitamin, B-100 complex, alot of Vitamin C am and pm, calcium/magnesium, extra magnesium, Vit E, Selenium and I am experimenting with MSM again. I got a noname brand several months ago and was told to get a better brand and try it. MSM has been known to help with several problems including fibromyalgia pain. I just started it, so I don't know yet. I also take 10 mg elavil at night for sleep. Sometimes it helps, sometimes it doesn't. I found that the extra B-100 complex really helped with my depression and fogginess. The Vitamin C helps well with my allergies and mouth sores. I take 8000 mg a day, 4000 am and 4000 pm with my meal. Hope some of this helps! Lynne


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 1999)

I haven't tried using any other supplements. I take a regular multivitamin and try to eat a balanced diet. What is MSM? I've never heard of it. I think it may be time to hit the local GNC. Thanks for the advice. Has anyone had any success applying for social security or working at home? I am seriously considering it...although I'm only 26 and my doctor is probably not going to cooperate.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 1999)

Mee Too, MSM is methyl-sulfonyl-methane (whew, what a mouthful!). It is nutritional form of biological sulfur, the third largest ingredient found in the human body, non-toxic, completely safe and has been tested and proven to provide relief from many health problems. You might look up MSM on a search engine and you will be amazed what comes up! Most of us fibromites need more than the normal person as far as vitamins because of malabsorption problems. I tell ya, the b-12 and vit c really helped in those two areas of depression and allergies. Hope this helps. Lynne---you can also look up msm and calcium and magnesium on this search site and you will find posts on those items--i have cut out all white flour and gone to whole grains also--really helped with the lower end if you know what I mean--even went to expeller pressed oils[This message has been edited by LSynatschk (edited 11-09-1999).]


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 1999)

Welcome Mee Too. I also am new to this board and recently diagnosed with fibro. My doc has had me try Ultram for pain. It is a non narcotic pain pill that works almost as good as Darvocet which most docs hate to keep you on long term. It has helped some though some days not enough. I wish I could offer some positive advice about insensitive doctors but I can't. I just found out last week that I have had a dislocated pelvis for over 5 months from a car wreck. This was missed by two doctors offices and 17 physical therapy sessions. All the while I had doctors telling me I shouldn't be in so much pain!!! Don't you wish they could live with pain for just one day and be told to take Tylenol or aspirin. The best advice I have is to keep a positive attitude. I have also found meditation to be helpful.------------------deb


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

OUCH! deb, that must have been miserable! Who and how did they finally catch it and what did they do about it?------------------


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 1999)

Hi - Check back many months ago on this site (thru the search engine here). I wrote at length about Magnesium Malate. The use of this supplement, chondrotin sulfate + glucosamine as well as making sure that I got a really good nights sleep every night (at least 9 hours!- new bed and pillows under the knees)has reduced my symptoms by 90%. Let me know if you need more info.I feel that I have gone to the cause of the pain not just medicating to cover the pain.Destress-relax-take the supplements suggested above and let us know if you feel better (it took 3 days to notice a difference, 1 week to feel better (30%) and about 2 months to feel this good!







Happy


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 1999)

Hello Mee Too, Just happen to be flipping through and found your article. I am also new to this but found your article very interesting as I have and still am going through all the hassle you ahve been. I back on July 13 of this year went and had carpal Tunnel surgery done hoping this would solve the problem as my neurosurgen thought as a drastic measure this might aleviate the pain hopefully. Well guess what, four months later I am unable to work and am in more pain than before. It is now 24 hour pain constantly, loss of sensitivity, waiting for another cat scan,back spasms and now my left arm feels like freezing coming out of after you had a tooth filled. The neurologist is scratching his head as he is at a total loss because he does not know what is causing all of this. I have been and still am taking 200 mg of Luvox, Tylenol 3, Naproxen and Neurotin. The pain meds when it helps may last for about a half hour and I will only take two a day as I do not want to get hooked. I did ask my own physician if this could be fibro but he did not want to go this route. The other night the got so bad I wanted to chop off my leg. i literally cry myself to sleep but it doesn't work.As for vitamins,I do take vitamin E and B100 complex. the B100 sure helps me to stay calm. as for sleep, I am lucky if I get two hours a night. I'm at a point now where I figure I would be better off buried six feet under but then again this doesn't solve anything. Anyways this is where I am at. Did try herbal stuff but to no avail and for me this has been going on since 1982.I somtimes wondered if this was in my head but when I see the swelling and I know I am in pain I know for myself it is real.Now that I have vented off, thanks for listening. I know it is a lot of yibberish.


----------

